# Ispagel/Fibrogel



## jaywoo (Apr 17, 2010)

HiI have suffered from IBS for 18 years and whenever I get a bad bout I take Colofac/Mebeverine, which has always helped. I am having a bad flare at the moment and the Colfac/Mebeverine tablets aren't really doing a great deal. I went to my GP today and he has prescribed Ispagel granules. Now some years ago I took Fibrogel and had a very bad reaction to it , so before I go ahead does anyone know if there is a difference? I also would like to know why it might help as the leaflet refers to the medicine being helpful for constipation and I suffer from the other!Thanks.Jaywoo


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Fybogel is used with diarrhoea because it supposedly removes water from the intestines producing a firmer stool but I've never heard of anyone who has had much success with it. I have IBS-C and it made the whole situation much worse! It is supposed to relieve constipation by adding bulk to the stool but because I have severe IBS it just made the pain and bloating worse. Have you tried the calcium supplements people have mentioned on the boards here?All the bestEm


----------



## jaywoo (Apr 17, 2010)

em_t said:


> Fybogel is used with diarrhoea because it supposedly removes water from the intestines producing a firmer stool but I've never heard of anyone who has had much success with it. I have IBS-C and it made the whole situation much worse! It is supposed to relieve constipation by adding bulk to the stool but because I have severe IBS it just made the pain and bloating worse. Have you tried the calcium supplements people have mentioned on the boards here?All the bestEm


Hello EmMany thanks for the reply. I take calcium tablets for osteoperosis so that isn't a problem. I haven't taken the Ispagel yet as I have started taking peppermint oil capsules which seem to be helping as I am almost back to "normal" for me!Jaywoo


----------

